# Sub wanted s.e. ct



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking for a sub for residential plowing and extra commercial for Groton and Ledyard areas in Connecticut.


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

If you are still in need of help let me know. I have a Ford F550 with a 9 1/2 ft Vplow I would prefer commercial seeing i have a larger truck. call or email Tom [email protected] 603 296 7250


----------



## chaddy1228 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am out of Groton and fully insured, I sub for Allied now but can handle more. I have two trucks Chevy 3500 Dump 9' Fisher with spreader, and Ford F250 with 8' Meyers. I also have shovelers. Will plow anything. Let me know 860-912-7568 or email at [email protected]. Will get email in the truck. I am watching it snow right now and will be in my truck all day.
Chad Wright


----------

